# spilos or could they be rhombs



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Are these for sure spilos or could they be rhombs?
and what are spilos cf's ?
















































MAD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MAD -- I am in no way a scientist and can provide no evidence to you to support my claim. With that said, the fish you have there do NOT look like the 2 inch rhom I own. My rhom has a more pronounced ridge on its back and is not so rounded. I cant find the thread right now but I think it was by Nitrofish and we voted his fish, which looks like the ones here....are in fact gold spilos.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=1571&hl=frank


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Try to get a picture with more light on the fish, closer.

With that done, I would feel more comfortable voicing an opinion. Serrasalmus are difficult at small sizes. Do you have an information that you may be able to provide with it, such as collection location, at least country?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

fishpost.com said:


> Try to get a picture with more light on the fish, closer.
> 
> With that done, I would feel more comfortable voicing an opinion. Serrasalmus are difficult at small sizes. Do you have an information that you may be able to provide with it, such as collection location, at least country?


 I now know there spilos, but are they s. spilo, or s. spilos cf?
They came from a local breeder, not wild caught..
MAD


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I tend to agree those are probably the SCF. They appear like small P. nattereri. To know for sure is the caudal fin (tail) mid line band not touching the end of the tail and it is S. spilopleura. Quite evident at most ages.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I tend to agree those are probably the SCF. They appear like small P. nattereri. To know for sure is the caudal fin (tail) mid line band not touching the end of the tail and it is S. spilopleura. Quite evident at most ages.


 Well I would tend to say there not p. natt I had my reds when they were this small and looked nothing like these. I will update with new pics when they get bigger.... Spilo cf huh that sucks I like the way reg spilos look.

MAD


----------

